# Discomfort & Pressure/Lower in Lower Abdomen/Uterus (4-5DPO)



## ttc4number1

Hi everyone. Ok, let me start off by saying I've never temped. I ordered a BBT off Amazon 2 days ago so I plan to start temping next cycle. I think i'm 4 or 5DPO today but yesterday after me and DH BD'd i had this HORRIBLE cramping/pulling pain in my lower abdomen/uterus. I figured it would just because of intercourse. Well when I woke up today, I still have a dull pain down there (i feel it when i cough, push my stomach out, etc.) and every now and then I feel a cramp. Tell me if any of you have had this before. It's our 3rd month TTC and i'm really losing hope :( HELP! Oh and also, my gums bled this morning when I brushed my teeth.


----------



## mamicoch

Didn't want to read and run.....

Got no advice sorry, but the exact same thing happened to me at 4/5 dpo so would be interested to see what others say?


----------



## Future Mama

Didn't want to read and run, I'm not sure about the pressure in the uterus...maybe implantation? I had some twinges/pulling about 6-7dpo and hoping that's what it was. The gums bleeding could be a symptom as changes in hormones due to pregnancy can cause this. Good luck!


----------



## ttc4number1

I really hope so! It's just a dull pain down there. But i'm starting to wonder if this always happens after ovulation and i'm not just symptom spotting? AHHH! I don't know...i really hope this is a good sign though because it doesn't feel normal! But I hope it's not my intercourse last night that caused it..


----------



## katertots

You may have a small cyst and need to see a Dr. I had one last month and it burst on its own, but I had these symptoms from 3dpo-11dpo.


----------



## Tititimes2

Been having the same thing since 1 dpo. I'm 4 dpo. I had a similar thing during my TWW last July when I got PG (although I ended up having a m/c).

Good luck!


----------



## katertots

Whooohoooooo goodluck tititimes2!


----------



## ttc4number1

That's awesome- describe what you have tititimes2...give me some hope :) because i REALLY want this!


----------



## Tititimes2

ttc4number1 - I've had quite a few things early on but I did last time and I got a BFP on 8 dpo. I refuse to test that early thought b/c for me the let down of seeing a BFN early on is just too much. So I will wait it out (so I keep telling myself) for several more days this time.

I've had vivid dreams I can remember since 1 dpo; every night. Achey abdomen and twinges in the lower abdomen/uterine area. Strong sense of smell. Alot things just seem overwhelming for me. :sad2: I almost killed my DH after he came into the bedroom last night and sprayed foot spray after I was trying to sleep! :hissy: And I've been tired every day although today I wasn't as tired as the last few days. Creamy CM, hot flashes, runny nose, constipation and irritability for 2 days. I know I'm not imagining it. I just hope that I get that BFP. And that you girls get yours too! :flower:


----------



## ttc4number1

I HOPE SO TOOOOO! I havent had many sympoms..just lower pelvic pressure :( boobs are A LITTLE sore but not unbearable..


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I just checked back and mine started at 5dpo, with the lower dull ache like just above the pubic line. I got my bfp at 11dpo. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Oh, and I have had it every day since.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I should say that mine didn't start from sex though. I hadn't had sex for 6 days. But, last time I was pregnant, my cervix was also sensitive so either way I think it is a good sign.


----------



## caedensmom

I have had almost completely the same symptoms as you. I am currently 5 DPO and for the last 3 days I have a had this dull aching pain in my uterus. Anytime that I cough or jump or anything like that it feels really odd...almost like as if i was really bloated. I have also had very vivd dreams every single night for the last 5 days which is very strange....wondering if its hormones...also my sense of taste seems a bit more sensitive....i was a loser and did a test today knowing it was too early and of course I got a BFN...am really trying to wait til the 26th to test again.


----------



## ttc4number1

I really hope this is it for us girls! Cross your fingers :) i don't think i've EVER been so excited for a headache as I am now lol one's slightly coming on. Girlnextdoor...what other symptoms did you have every day? Because i'm not having many at all :(


----------



## katertots

I am not having any symptoms except this dull ache in the right side now. I am 5dpo today. I did feel like I was going to throw up a little while ago, but I feel better now. Not sure what is going on. Temp is still high.


----------



## Arimas

I didnt have any pain or pressure until now, 9dpo, on my left side i feel pressure, and for the past 2 nights my gums bled from brushing, which doesnt happen, so i also would like to know where this goes,

Good luck to all **baby dust***


----------



## Tititimes2

How are you doing today ladies? Seems like symptoms are going around. Everyone is different when it comes to symptoms though so don't despair. I just comparmint symptoms to what I felt before my m/cs as a frame of reference. 

Let's keep the faith for our forever babies!


----------



## ttc4number1

My pains not near as bad today as it was yesterday and the day before. Still keeping my fingers crossed. I'm 4 or 5 DPO today...when would be a good time to test ladies? LETS ALL CROSS OUR FINGERS :)


----------



## katertots

Fingers crossed!!! I would say 10dpo-14dpo :) To be safe


----------



## Tititimes2

I have been doing so well with remaining calm in this TWW period but I burst into tears little while ago in my office and started praying to God this is my month. What the heck?this is such a crazy time - the TWW.


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> Fingers crossed!!! I would say 10dpo-14dpo :) To be safe

I totally agree. Any earlier and you could get a false BFN that makes you crazy.


----------



## katertots

Tititimes2 said:


> I have been doing so well with remaining calm in this TWW period but I burst into tears little while ago in my office and started praying to God this is my month. What the heck?this is such a crazy time - the TWW.


I so know the feeling, I have not broken down into tears, but I have been praying pretty hard for this to be my month. I keep thinking, please let this be it. The TWW is no fun... 

I am feeling a little tingleing sensation now! Wonder what that means? :D

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Fx'd for us all!!!!!


----------



## ttc4number1

UGH IM STILL GETTING PLAIN AS DAY BFN'S AT 6 DPO :( it's sad to say, but i'm already losing hope this month! :(


----------



## Tititimes2

ttc4number1 said:


> UGH IM STILL GETTING PLAIN AS DAY BFN'S AT 6 DPO :( it's sad to say, but i'm already losing hope this month! :(

Don't lose hope yet. 6 dpo is so early. You have alot of time.


----------



## ttc4number1

It's just my symptoms are slowly fading away. I always track my days and ALWAYS BD on my fertile days and this is already my 3rd month TTC and i feel like i've failed once again...I'm getting like NO symptoms now :( boobs hurt but that's a given from ovulation til AF arrives. There's absolutely NOTHING on the tests I've taken and it just bums me out!


----------



## katertots

Dont give up, we all are having to be super patient. I am also 6dpo, and I have hardly any symptoms except for this heaviness and hungriness and really tired. We shall see. Lets stick this out together hun.... 

Hang in there.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I had an awful dull pain/pressure above the pelvic yesterday at 9dpo...it almost felt like a bladder infection without the burning pee. The pain just made me want to pee. Do any of you have that same feeling, or is your ache different? Today I have reddish/brown spotting and not sure if AF has arrived 5 days early? Goog luck to all of you! 
PS. I felt despair too at 6 dpo for some reason, but we all know that logically 6 dpo is WAY too early!! Don't give up!!


----------



## ttc4number1

Thanks yall! I know it's still early, but i just have a negative feeling about this month. I'M JUST READY FOR MY TURN!!!!!!


----------



## katertots

No the pain does not feel like a bladder infection, but if you think you do you should call your dr asap.


----------



## ttc4number1

STILL GETTING BFNS :( UGH! According to my ovulation pains, i think i'm now 7 DPO..but according to FF i'm 6 DPO. So we'll see. Still not having many symptoms but the sore BB's :(


----------



## katertots

TTC its to early to test sweetie. I would wait until 12dpo. HUGS!


----------



## ttc4number1

Thank you! I need as much hope as I can get at this point!


----------



## sartim

It's Horrible the whole 2ww... Hopefully for us all its our time :) Reading your symptoms do give me hope, ive had low pains for 2 days now and been very gassy over past 3 days .. now its all a waiting game, keep testing though even though i know its way too early ... High hopes


----------



## ttc4number1

I do the SAME thing i test from 4 DPO then 3 days later when i'm still getting BFN's...i'm totally drained and let down. I wish I could SAVE THE TESTING!


----------



## katertots

4dpo is way to early! GIrl you know you have to wait until 10dpo. 


:D


----------



## mama et bebe

ive had this dull ache too. It started last night and was still there this morning. It does come and go but lasts quite a while. Its just above my pubic bone and is tender when i push on it! Also been very gassy x x


----------



## ttc4number1

About 8 DPO today girls, still BFN this morning :( Nips are sore though. Very sore. Maybe it's PMS..or maybe hopefully fingers crossed this is my baby :) DOUBT IT THOUGH! :(


----------



## Jackie6834

ttc4number1: What are you doing? lol. It's still wayyy too early to be testing. Listen to what the other girls say and WAIT!


----------



## katertots

I dont know why she wont listen, I am 9dpo today and its to early for me to test, if I want an accurate positive.


----------



## Jackie6834

I guess some women are too obsessed with trying to get a bfp...so they won't listen. I am trying not to think too much about getting a bfp this cycle. I will be waiting until 15dpo (the day my period is supposed to start) to test. I do have one very noticeable symptomr: a lot of discomfort in my lower abdomen area. But I am trying not to think too much about it. This is my 9th cycle ttc #1.


----------



## katertots

Last cycle I had something similar, this cycle I feel alot better. I have had the tired feeling, some pressure in uterus on and off- yesterday lasted 30 min, headache on and off, heartburn, had some pink/light brown discharge yesterday (only one wipe). Thats about it. I am 9dpo today, hope to test on 14dpo. :D


----------



## Jackie6834

Yeah, the discomfort has been lasting for a while now. It doesn't hurt, it's just a dull feeling.
Oooh maybe the discharge was implantation? =) Baby dust to you~!!!!!


----------



## katertots

I hope so!!! Staying positive is the way to go. Lots of baby dust to you too Jackie :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Katertots that is Fantastic News hun... Your on your way... I have'nt seen much of anything and I have a gut feeling you know who is going to rear her head tomorrow GRRR, I have a FRER but I feel like its going to be a :bfn: So why waste it... lol

Good Luck hun, Wishing you the best... Make sure you let me know so I can put your :bfp: on my Valentines Day thread ;) FX'd you get your :bfp: Spreading the baby dust thick out there for ya hun :lol: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttc4number1

Girls im trying not to test it's just hard. Havent had the urge to test yet today so i'm trying to keep it that way lol i know it's annoying to be so negative...it's just so hard when you havent got a BFP yet. Katertots...sounds like GOOD SIGNS FOR YOU GIRL!


----------



## Tititimes2

ttc4number1 said:


> I do the SAME thing i test from 4 DPO then 3 days later when i'm still getting BFN's...i'm totally drained and let down. I wish I could SAVE THE TESTING!

Oh my goodness. Testing from 4dpo? Why are doing that to yourself hon? It is so depressing to see those BFNs. And you may actually be PG and getting down on yourself for no reason! Wait it out hon! Stop making yourself crazy. I totally get it but don't do it!!!! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots- great signs! I have been looking like crazy for implantation bleeding nut nothing on my end. But did get nausea again Sunday and Monday with dry heaves. Can't wait for us to test!!!

Hi Jackie! Wishing you much baby dust this cycle!


----------



## katertots

Hey Titi, I am sort of depressed 3 days until AF comes. I had some cramping last night and a BFN yest at 10dpo.


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> Hey Titi, I am sort of depressed 3 days until AF comes. I had some cramping last night and a BFN yest at 10dpo.

Sorry hon. You are not out though until AF shows. Could be other cramping, right? BFN at 10 dpo still is a little early.


----------



## katertots

I hope so.

Thanks for checking on me. Let me know how it goes for you sweetie :)


----------



## TRYINGTC2012

Hey ladies, just found this post. Did anything come of your symptoms? Cheers :)


----------



## marsants

I feel pressure in my lower abdomen not too bad though. Could that be a sign of early pregnancy? I am 5 dpo. 39 yrs old, had tubal reversal 1 yr ago. Only one tube working. :-( do I have a chance ladies?


----------



## blumoons34

Ok ladies, I have bn following the comments. I am ttc and have the same symptoms. I have not had a period since November, 2014. Have had a blood pregnancy test but it was neg. Wondering what ur advice would b.


----------

